# used camera info



## Aussie_hippie_2 (Nov 11, 2006)

So, this isn't really aquarium related, but I figured ya'll would know the best. I'm looking for an old film camera (film because it's cheaper, digital would be best) for mainly nature pictures. It need not be really advanced, but the standard mechanisms. Anyway, the question is, where would I go about looking for something like this? Is there a special website perhaps?


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

I don't know that I'd go used for a Film camera. That said, I would also rather save up for an entry level dSLR.

I haven't really researched the used thing, but have seen some apparently great deals on E-bay when browsing a while back. It's just so dangerous with something like that. I'd really say something used from someone you know will be 1000x better than the unknown on E-bay or Craigs List.


----------

